# New to board repair necessities!



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

I wouldn't stress so much, i have a board that looks like that, and it still rides as good as it did when i got it, although i did have the base ground over the summer, i never had anything filled...!!!

If you are that concerned then take into a snowboard shop and get there advice, but personally, nah, don't bother...

Boards are made to be ridden, if we worried about them, then we would never use them... Haha


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Those scratches are fine, just wax (if you want) and keep riding. Also, this would probably be better in the "tips and tricks" section or something... but no worries!


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

None of those appear to be a core shot by any means. Could use a base grind at the worst.


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

a base grind will get most if not all of that looking nice. you could probably just give it a wax too and worry about the base grind after there's a little more cover on the slopes.


----------



## Chakra (Dec 23, 2012)

Thanks guys! I'm getting a wax tomorrow with my local board shop so I'll see how it is!


----------

